# Bugs Ruby Horsethief?



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

Have a permit this week, July 11-13.

Two children in our party, ages 8 and 12.

How are the bugs?


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

CanoeEric said:


> Have a permit this week, July 11-13.
> 
> Two children in our party, ages 8 and 12.
> 
> How are the bugs?



If you have to ask, you're probably not prepared.


----------



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

I suspect, mikesee, that you are an idiot

We are prepared. We have bug suits, deet, and mosquito-seeking missiles. But we have not personally been on the Colorado for a couple months.

We just came off the Green River (Labyrinth) a week ago and could see that, with river levels coming down, bugs are definitely hatching over there. But again, being "prepared" does not replace on-the-ground intel. You sir are a dolt. 

Anyone have any positive beta?

And people create whole threads wondering why sites like Mountain Buzz are dying off.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

CanoeEric said:


> I suspect, mikesee, that you are an idiot
> 
> We are prepared. We have bug suits, deet, and mosquito-seeking missiles. But we have not personally been on the Colorado for a couple months.
> 
> ...



Name calling really helps your credibility.

Seriously, if you have everything you say you do for this trip, what else do you need to know?

We're past peak in a very wet year. Ground is saturated, sloughs are filled, puddles are prevalent, thus bugs are really bad everywhere. Period.

There's not really much more to know.


----------



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

We were on it from 7/1-3. The mosquitoes were pretty bad everywhere. Less so in Black Rocks but extra bad in Cottonwoods. We brought a screen house that a friend had and that allowed us to hang out otherwise we would have had to hide in tents.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Jeeze, the dude simply asked a question on a board designed to share beta. Some people need to get out on the river! I think RH sounds miserable, but I don't like flat water trips even if it's not buggy.

On a side note, just camped out with a fun group in Browns where the skeeters weren't bad. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

thayes and liquido, mucho gracias for the non-autistic answers.

We have the opportunity to do another river this weekend instead of RHT - probably still buggy, but local and easy - and might do that instead. Our first permitted camp on RHT is in the Cottonwoods.

I can enjoy such a trip, but my kiddos find such conditions a little trying. My wife has another RHT permit for late August in the Black Rocks and I think we'll wait for that one.

Cheers.


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

I just saw a report that said they were horrible in Lodore, and I would suspect they would even worse on the Colorado. Don't mind Mr. Know it all, he can't help it.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CanoeEric said:


> I suspect, mikesee, that you are an idiot
> 
> And people create whole threads wondering why sites like Mountain Buzz are dying off.




So mikesee could have been a little gentler and you almost are calling names but not quite. But someone not even in the conversation has reported part of it......

but all I can see is just a low level of almost rudeness. What is your friendly neighborhood moderator to do? 

I guess a shot of whiskey and go to work will have to be it. 

Just be nicer to each other. 

That is all.


----------



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

Carvedog,

I understand the stance you're taking, and its sounds "magnanimous," but moderating from a no-fault "everyone be nice" position doesn't clean up the trolls.

Cheers,

Eric


----------



## CanoeEric (Jun 13, 2019)

OldandBitter - thanks


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

First night at beaver tail and they were pretty bad. We had a screened in canopy, which allowed us to be out of our tents without too much trouble from the bugs. Without that we probably would have been in tents pretty early. 

Black rocks wasnt bad until dusk. Same story with the bug tent.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CanoeEric said:


> ..... "everyone be nice" position doesn't clean up the trolls.


You just had to go there. mikesee is pretty much everything that is still right with the buzz and you calling him a troll is pretty immature. He posts interesting content and photos. Loved the 'guess this rapid' thread too. He participates. Is fairly genial and I am glad he bangs around on here, without ever having met the guy. 

I agree with what he said about 'if you have to ask'....and only speculate it could have been gentler.

"I suspect...that you are an idiot." Is actually pretty offensive compared to what he said. I understand you didn't like his reply but...it's ok to put your big boy pants on...this is the interwebz. 

Unlike someone paid to be here, I volunteer to do this, because I like the community and I like the Buzz. As slow and clunky and wonky as the Buzz website is it is still the place that I have met several of the best friends I have in this life. Didn't start that way, but the river has a way of bringing out the best in people and after you work and rely on someone on the river it changes things.

For some reason the interwebz doesn't bring out the best in people. So I try to temper my responses based on hoping for the good in people. So I didn't give an infraction for the 'idiot' jibe even though it goes against the name calling and personal attacks thing we try to do. 

The Buzz isn't dying. It is being strangled one insult and butthurt reaction at a time. "I don't like what he said so I am picking up my marbles and going home." Grow up for Gods sake, it isn't perfect but it could be a lot worse. 

And to those who consistently bitch about moderation. There isn't much unless you spam or name call. Or bring politics to the main forum.


----------



## Waterhopper (Jul 3, 2017)

Two thumbs up for Carvedog!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Waterhopper said:


> Two thumbs up for Carvedog!



I second this response. His job is a thankless one, and he does it well. All of the moderators do.


----------



## StyleChief (May 19, 2004)

*Bring the armor*

I was there a week ago, it was 30K. They were awful at Beaver Tail as the sun dropped, but we had a Clam shelter that offered a fine refuge, bug zappers, etc. BR #4 required no such protection.
It's dropped 12K in 1 week. Mosquito incubation = 8-10 days, so they'll likely be getting even worse for awhile.

Have fun!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

carvedog said:


> You just had to go there. mikesee is pretty much everything that is still right with the buzz and you calling him a troll is pretty immature. He posts interesting content and photos. Loved the 'guess this rapid' thread too. He participates. Is fairly genial and I am glad he bangs around on here, without ever having met the guy.
> 
> I agree with what he said about 'if you have to ask'....and only speculate it could have been gentler.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jerry. A+


----------

